# push sticks



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I need to make some table saw push sticks for my shop.
Would you guys mind sharing photos or drawings of ones you've made and like to use?
Thanks
Tom


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

Right now I am using a Bench Dog. If I get around to making one, it will be a similar design. Here is why. Angled, rounded handle fits my hand nicely. Height of handle above blade keeps my hand away from the blade and the fence on narrow cuts. The rubber strip adds grip to keep the work peace against the fence.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I saw this one from Johnnie's project showcase:thumbsup:
Your design Johnnie?

http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee45/johnnie_056/Alternative Methods build/PART2/RUST.jpg


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*3/4" Plywood*

:smile:


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Mine are like Scott's except somewhat less elegant. I just glued a handle (2X2) at the top. I have one @ 3/4" and one @1/4". 
Very stable and keeps good pressure on the piece to be cut.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

I made these ones from plastic masonry tools. On one of them I glued sandpaper and to the other one I added a heel. I mainly use them for the jointer but they can be used for the TS as well


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Just scrap ply. Cheap and effective







I keep meaning to cut the foot a little further back, but I never get around to it.
--Matt


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

tcleve4911 said:


> I saw this one from Johnnie's project showcase:thumbsup:
> Your design Johnnie?
> 
> http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee45/johnnie_056/Alternative Methods build/PART2/RUST.jpg


Yes. I made that one from a piece of 3/4 plywood. Cut it out at the band saw, rounded the handle with the router, and finished it with spray poly cause like almost everything I own it lives on the carport where is is used. I also added a rubber "foot where it contacts the wood being cut.


----------



## wannia (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi.........
Longknife can you share please in which type plastic you use for it?
I also wanna make but i have no good type plastic.So please give me suggestion,What i do?
Thanks.


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

wannia said:


> Hi.........
> Longknife can you share please in which type plastic you use for it?
> I also wanna make but i have no good type plastic.So please give me suggestion,What i do?
> Thanks.


I think he was referring to the masonry tools made from plastic. (the cheap ones)


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Here's a couple i found, although they are for a router table.


----------



## islandboy85 (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm going to build mine with one of these handles http://www.leevalley.com/en/html/16j4010k.pdf and like the idea of the adjustable sacrificial heel on this one http://www.woodsmithtips.com/2011/10/20/rip-it-right/


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

I have one of these in my drawer






I traced it on a piece of 3/4" pine and cut it on the bandsaw. Angled the push end a little and am quite happy.


----------

